# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New planted tank advice



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello all, I am a recent member and have enjoyed reading the forums thus far and have gained good ideas and knowledge from all of the postings I have read.

I undoubtadly have a few questions with regards to the 35 gallon tank I currently have on the go.

Here is a synopsis and a few pictures of what I have currently and would like your input on how I can improve my current setup.










































Items as follows

35 gal tank
Flourite bottom
Fluval 204 Filter
96 watt 36" Coralife Aqualight w/ 6700k Bulb
Heater
Hagen C02 
Glass Top

Fertilizer, Tropica's Master Gro

My goals for the tank are for both the fish and the plants to thrive and grow.

Now on to the questions.

First with reagrds to filtration, I have read in numerous posts about maintenace for the filter and the lengths of time you can or do go between changes or maintenance and would like to know what some of you use in the media baskets.

Currenlty the filter is of a pretty basic setup, standard foam > Pre Filter > Poly Wool > Carbon > Bio Max.

Now with regards to the carbon I know it its changed pretty regularly so I am assuming this is omitted thus getting the longer durations between maintenace, please correct me if I am wrong.

If in fact the carbon is omitted what is used in its place and what is lost with not using the carbon.

Secondly with filtration I am currently using the standard output nozzle on the FLuval 204 and am finding it has too strong of a current, thus bending some of my plants currently. I am currenlty looking at a spray bar or any other suggestion to hopefully difuse the current, but still need to make sure I have enough aeration for the fish.

CO2 Additions

As said above I am currently using he hagen system which i know is small for the size of my tank and is there until I can find a suitable system.

I have seen some systems ranging from 200 too 800 canadian funds.

One of interest was the Carbo PLus system for ease of use. Any help in this area would especially be appreciated.

I think thats all I have but if you think I may have missed something please also let me know or any thing you think would help would be great.

I look forward to reading your responses and advice.

Regards

Austin


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello all, I am a recent member and have enjoyed reading the forums thus far and have gained good ideas and knowledge from all of the postings I have read.

I undoubtadly have a few questions with regards to the 35 gallon tank I currently have on the go.

Here is a synopsis and a few pictures of what I have currently and would like your input on how I can improve my current setup.










































Items as follows

35 gal tank
Flourite bottom
Fluval 204 Filter
96 watt 36" Coralife Aqualight w/ 6700k Bulb
Heater
Hagen C02 
Glass Top

Fertilizer, Tropica's Master Gro

My goals for the tank are for both the fish and the plants to thrive and grow.

Now on to the questions.

First with reagrds to filtration, I have read in numerous posts about maintenace for the filter and the lengths of time you can or do go between changes or maintenance and would like to know what some of you use in the media baskets.

Currenlty the filter is of a pretty basic setup, standard foam > Pre Filter > Poly Wool > Carbon > Bio Max.

Now with regards to the carbon I know it its changed pretty regularly so I am assuming this is omitted thus getting the longer durations between maintenace, please correct me if I am wrong.

If in fact the carbon is omitted what is used in its place and what is lost with not using the carbon.

Secondly with filtration I am currently using the standard output nozzle on the FLuval 204 and am finding it has too strong of a current, thus bending some of my plants currently. I am currenlty looking at a spray bar or any other suggestion to hopefully difuse the current, but still need to make sure I have enough aeration for the fish.

CO2 Additions

As said above I am currently using he hagen system which i know is small for the size of my tank and is there until I can find a suitable system.

I have seen some systems ranging from 200 too 800 canadian funds.

One of interest was the Carbo PLus system for ease of use. Any help in this area would especially be appreciated.

I think thats all I have but if you think I may have missed something please also let me know or any thing you think would help would be great.

I look forward to reading your responses and advice.

Regards

Austin


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome, Austin. The pictures aren't showing up for me, but no big deal.

I have a Rena XP3. I use 2xcoarse sponges, 2xmedium coarse sponges, ceramic noodles and filter floss (a recent addition). In a planted tank, the carbon will likely strip out nutrients that the plants desire, so you should take that out. By taking it out, you might lose a little bit of water polishing, but wiht the other media you have, I don't perceive it to be a problem. I'm not familiar with Bio Max.

Spray bars are a good thing! I extended the default XP3 one with some tubing from Home Depot. I have it near the bottom of my tank pointed up at about a 45 degree angle. It adds a nice current the length of the tank, and I don't note any dead spots.

On the CO2, there are dozens of methods and choices. I'd suggest a bit of searching on that front...or perhaps I'm just getting tired of typing







.

Brian.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi there -

I have a 204 on my 20g long. It is a bit strong for that tank but there are a few options.

I went to a local hardware store and found T shaped barbed thingy and jammed it into the output.










Now I am just adjust the flow with the gray handy. If you move it up it will cut down on the flow. Guess I should have just read the directions. (yah right - guys don't need directions!)

As for CO2. I only use DIY. You could do two pop bottles and still use the ladder from the Hagen setup. That's what I use now, granted I only need one bottle for my 20.

Do some searchs on carb plus and see what people think. I''ve never used it. I do plan to upgrade my co2 and will go pressurized and use that on my 20 and a 10. I do think it is a better value for the money over the long haul


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 28, 2004)

Any more it seems that carbon is only used to remove medications or staining in the water usually caused by wood in the tank. I have not used carbon in any capacity for at least ten years.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry about the photos, they should show now.

Thanks for the advice so far look forward to some more comments regarding filter media selection and CO2 setups.

Regards 

Austin


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I only use the bio rings that come with the Fluval,filter pads and when I need it some floss. I never use carbon on any plant tank, don't think I ever will. I do have some laying around and I think I would use it if I had to medicate the tank. Otherwise there is no reason that I know of.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmm seems the photos arent working, here is the link to the photos.

Look forward to any more advice and critiques on the actual layout.

Planted Tank


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

On the last picture you have labeled the forground plants as Microsorum pteropus, they look far from any fern type i ever seen. If it was a fern it would have rhizome.
Im no expert at all in plants, so i can't tell what kinda plate it is.

Kenneth


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Your right my mistake it is supposed to be Micranthemum Umbrosum if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I think your tank is on its way to looking very good. The only thing I would do is add some plants on the rocks. Java Ferns would be nice or maybe moss.

Using carbon in plants tanks takes out nutrients that the plants need so most people don't use it. I have never used any carbon in any of my tanks. 

Every thing I have read from people that have used Carob Plus say their not worth the money. If you plan on getting a pressure CO2 system you can solve your strong current problem by using a external CO2 reactor on the out flow of you filter. I find that it slows the flow down a bit on my Fluval's. 

I never could keep DIY CO2 on tanks over 20gal. Its very important to keep CO2 levels constant. If you have CO2 swings it can cause algae.

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see your tank in a couple of months.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies so far.

As an update I have done some trimming on the plants on the right side, I think I may have had them bunched together too much, the bottoms of the plants were not loooking so good especially on the rotala sp, the needs were getting translucent.

I have also removed the carbon in the filter and added some extra Bio Max and put in Polywool along with the existing saponges filters and pre filter media.

With respoects to the flow I was thinking along the lines of a spray bar, looking to find out if there are any downfalls with this option.

As for the CO2 not sure on what is really needed or cost of theses sytems or which are good at all, I have seen the ones listed in the AB store is there any feedback on those systems?

My real area of concern now is focused on fertlizers, I have Tropicas Master Gro and looking at the comparison ( also from this site ) its seems to have less mineral compunds than the seachem, as well being new I am unsure as to which router to go as there are so many out there.

Look forward to any help you guys have to offer and thanks for the input already given.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks like TMG is more of a micro based fertilizer, maybe similar to Flora Trace or Plantex CSM+B. 

If that is correct the only thing you might need are some macros which are nitrate (NO3), phosphate(PO4) and potassium(K).

There are plenty of options for that I know from Kent Botanica, the Seachem Florish line amongst others and dry chemicals to make your own solutions. 

Now depending on your water, your feeding habits and what not, you may not need these as food breaks down, nutrients from your substrate get the water column, etc. Eventually I think you will need to be able to supply a consistent source of the macros.

As for the CO2 regulators AB has I plan on getting the JBL Robert sells. Told the folks if they insist on a gift that would work otherwise after the new year I am going to nab one. Everything I have read about has been positive.

Anyway I think everything I said was correct so if anyone sees anything wrong, please correct me.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys, here is a recent photo from a makeover i did on the tank ( i had to move it from one room to another so I figured if it was broken down I would change a few things)

Still have a ways to go and would love any input on any plant additions or removal.

Anyone know a good plant place that ships to canada? I cant find the plants i want at my local store.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

What happened to your rocks? I like the new look better. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

I still have the rocks some are used to hold the wood down others will be used for growin plants on them for my other tank and im sure the next tank I get









Thanks for the compliment Hawkeye, any suggestions on different plants or layout at this point?


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

It's looking great!! I like the wood. Great spots for the hiders like a ancistrus or apistos. Nice job.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I really like driftwood in layouts and yours looks great. Ferns always look great growing on them or Anubias. As far as your layout, it fine just let it grow in and tweak it out here and there as it grows in. You will find that the Baby Tears next to the hairgrass will need allot of trimming to keep it short. You may end up removing it when you hairgrass fills in.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Well guys here is another update on the tank, in the last photos I supplied, the wood was quite prevalent, and I seem to have run out of room with the amount of wood in there and ran into alot of dead or dark spots from shadows, so I did a little tweaking.

I now have a pressurized CO2 running with a stable ph of 6.8-7.0 and my kh is 70ppm. I just ordered ferts from gregwatson.com and cant wait to give them a go ( may need some help here ) I ordered, Plantex CSM+Iron his new one, Nitrate, Phosphate and Potassium to start with. Dosing with liquid has been a killer especially with potassium.

Here is the new look tank, I got alot of very nice trimmings from my local fish store for nothing pretty much all the ones on the left side int he rear are from the store and some smaller ones you cant see. I will post some better pics once my new camera comes in.


----------

